# هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة)



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*هدوء النفس والفكر
البابا شنوة الثالث
هدوء النفس
 هناك أشياء كثيرة تعكر هدوء النفس أحياناً، منها أخطاء الآخرين:
فقد تكون أخطاؤهم مؤذية أو مغلقة أو مثيرة تُفقد الإنسان هدوءه. ربما تصدر منهم حروب أو مضايقات أو معاكسات. وهكذا يمكن فقد الهدوء بسبب جار مشاكس، أو زميل متعب فى العمل، أو مدير عنيف. أو بسبب أخطاء الغير التى تسبب ضرراً، أو تُلجئ الشخص أن يكون فى حالة حرص مستمر، أو فى حالة توتر بسبب ما يتوقعه من مشاكل.
فقد يخرج المدرس عن هدوئه بسبب تصرفات تلاميذه. وقد يفقد الأب هدوءه بسبب أخطاء الإبن. وربما تصرفات من بعض أفراد تؤثر على هدوء المجتمع كله
 وقد يفقد الإنسان هدوءه بسبب معاشرة غير الهادئين:
فإن عاشر إنساناً مضطرباً أو قلقاً أو خائفاً، ربما تنتقل عدوى أخطاء هذا الشخص اليه، أى ينتقل اليه الخوف أو الإضطراب أو القلق. وبالعكس فإن معاشرة الهادئين تُدخل الهدوء الى النفس
إن كثيراً من النواحى النفسية يمتصها الانسان من غيره، جيدة كانت أم رديئة... لذلك ليس غريباً إن داومت الجلوس فى مكان فيه سجن، أن تتجسس نفسك بما تسمعه من أحاديث الناس. وليس بعيداً إن عاشرت إنساناً كثير الشك، أن يسرى الشك الى فكرك وقلبك دون أن تقصد
 مما يفقد الهدوء أيضاً، بعض الأخبار ووسائل الإعلام:
* ما أكثر ما تقدمه بعض الفضائيات والصحف وسائر وسائل الإعلام من أخبار مثيره قد تزعج نفسيات الناس، وتؤثر على أفكارهم وأعصابهم. حتى ليظن البعض أن هناك دماراً قد حدث أو كوارث سوف تحدث! وقد تتلاحق هذه الأخبار بسرعة، حتى ما يفيق الشخص من سماع خبر، إلا ويلاحقه خبر آخر.. وهكذا يعيش البعض فى توتر! وهناك صحفيون يرون أن الإثارة هى دليل النجاح فى نشر أخبارهم، فيختارون العناوين المثيرة والأخبار المثيرة، بغض النظر عما تحدثه فى النفوس، وقد لا تكون صحيحة.
 ونفس الوضع ينطبق على الأخبار التى يرويها الناس فى أحاديثهم.
أخبار المشاكل والضيقات والآلام والفضائح، سواء على مستوى عام أو على مستوى الأسرة أو الفرد. وهناك من يروى بأسلوب فيه إنفعال شديد، ينقله الى من يسمعه فينفعل بإنفعاله..
ويعيش الناس فى شدّ وجذب من جرّاء الأخبار المتلاحقة. حتى أن من يريد أن يحيا فى هدوء، يحاول أن يبعد عن هذه الأخبار المثيرة..
 وأهم ما يُفقد الانسان هدوءه، ما تحدث له من مشاكل:
* فصغار النفوس، أقل مشكلة تزعجهم. أما الكبار فقد يتضايقون الى حين، إن بدت المشكلة بلا حلّ. فإن وصلوا الى حل، تهدأ نفوسهم.
الانسان غير الهادئ قد يقيم الدنيا ويقعدها إن صادف مشكلة. وقد يكون تصرفه فى علاجها، هو مشكلة اخرى يسببها وتكون أسوأ مما أراد علاجه!
* والانسان قد يفقد هدوءه أمام مشكلة خاصة، أو أمام مشكلة عامة، كالمواصلات أو الروتين أو المشاكل الاقتصاديه
هدوء الفكر
الانسان غير الهادئ، تشغله أفكار كثيرة، تموج وتطيش، وتروح وتجئ، ولا تثبت على حال. فكرً يجذبه الى هنا، وفكر يشده الى هناك. وذهنه دائم التغير. والأفكار تؤثر على نفسه، فتكون غير مستقرة. وهكذا يحاربه القلق والشك، ويدفعانه الى الخوف والتردد
 فالفكر الشكاك القِلق يفقد هدوءه من الداخل:
ويظل يسائل نفسه فى حيرة: هل هو على حق فى شكوكه، أم إنها وهم بدافع من الخوف؟ وكيف يمكنه أن يتحقق من ذلك؟ وربما لا يصل الى حل، وتظل الشكوك تعذبه وتؤرقه، وتختفى أحياناً ثم تظهر. وفى شكوكه ما أسهل أن تسوء علاقته مع الآخرين
والشك على أنواع: سواء كان شكاً فى وقائع أو أشخاص، أو فى عقيدة أو فى الله نفسه. وربما يكون شك الشخص فى ما ينتظر مستقبله.. وفى كل ذلك يكون العقل مضطرباً، وأفكاره حائرة وغير هادئة.
على أن هدوء القلب قد يجلب هدوء الأفكار. وقد ينجوا الشخص من شكوكه باستشارة بعض الحكماء، وبالصلاة لكيما ينقذه الله من شكه ويكشف له الحقيقة، ويُبعد عنه الاضطراب والقلق والحيرة
 ومن مظاهر عدم هدوء الفكر: حالة الفكر الطائش الجوّال:
إن الفكر الهادئ يكون مركزاً، ومستقراً فى موضوع تفكيره، وله عمق فى التفكير. أما الفكر غير الهادئ، فإنه يجول من موضوع الى موضوع. ويطيش فى أمور متعددة، بغير هدف. كالتلميذ الذى تطيش أفكاره اثناء المذاكرة، أو المصلى الذى تطيش أفكاره أثناء الصلاة
وقد قال أحد الآباء "إن كانت النار طعامها الوقود، فإن الفكر طعامه الحكايات". فالفكر الطائش غير الهادئ يهوى الحكايات. وينتقل من قصة الى قصة، ومن خبر الى خبر، ومن شخص الى آخر، دون أن يهدأ، سواء فى قراءته أو صلاته أو صمته. إنه يذكرنا بالشيطان الذى يهوى الجولان فى الأرض والتمشى فيها!
 ومن مظاهر عدم هدوء الفكر، حالة الفكر النقّاد
ذلك الفكر الذى لا يعجبه أحد، ولا يعجبه شئ. فهو باستمرار ثائر على الأوضاع، يرى أن الحق قد ضاع! وهو دائماً ينظر الى كل الأمور بمنظار أسود. ويهوى أن ينتقد كل ما يصل الى علمه. ولو عن غير معرفة وعن غير دراسة وعن غير فهم لمجريات الأمور وعلى رأى المثل العربى "الناس أعداء ما جهلوا".
وهذا الشخص قد يحشر نفسه فى ما لا شأن له وبه، ويتحدث باسلوب الواثق فى أمور ليست من إختصاصه. ومشكلته أن فى قلبه سخطاً أو حقداً، أو أن فيه تذمراً على سائر الأمور، فيصل الى النقد، ويتباهى بأنه ينقد. بينما يفقد فكر هدوءه. وأكثر من هذا، يحاول! إشاعة عدم الهدوء فى عقول غيره، ينشر أفكاره الناقدة غير الهادئة
 ومن الأفكار غير الهادئه، الفكر اللحوح:
هذا النوع من الفكر يلحّ على عقل الإنسان إلحاحاً، ويضغط عليه بطريقة متعبة. وإن حاول العقل أن يتخلص منه، لا يستطيع، بل يستمر فيه. وبخاصة ذلك الفكر الذى ينام به الانسان ويصحو، ويلحّ عليه بلا هوادة ولا راحة، حتى أثناء عمله وأثناء سيره. وأخطر من هذا أن يدفعه الى التنفيذ بسرعة. ولا يعطيه فرصة لمراجعته!
هذا الفكر اللحوح يفقد الانسان هدوءه، ويعطله عن أمور أخرى قد تكون هامة جداً. ويضغط على أعصابه ويتلفها، لكيما تحسب أن تنفيذ هذا الفكر هو أسهل وسيلة للراحة منه...
ان الفكر اللحوح هو فكر مشاغب وعنيف، كما لو كان يرغم صاحبه
ومن أنواع الأفكار غير الهادئة: الفكر المتقلب
ذلك الذى يعرض الشئ وعكسه. وتارة يوافق على أمر ما، وفى وقت آخر يعارضه. ويتحمس للموضوع حيناً، ثم يفتر حماسه! إنه كأمواج البحر، فى المدّ والجزر. وهو فكر متردد يسبب لصاحبه القلق وعدم الاستقرار. يذكّرنا بقول الشاعر
كريشة فى مهب الريح طائرةِِ لا تستقر على حالِِ من القلق
أما الفكر الهادئ، فإنه يشبه السفينة التى تشق طريقها فى هدوء، فى مسار واحد، لا تضطرب فيه، ولا تنحرف يمنة ولا يسرة..
أن الأفكار الهادئة تنبع من قلوب هادئة. بينما الأفكار غير الهادئة تفقد القلب هدوءه. وكذلك القلب غير الهادئ يزعج الأفكار *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة)*

ميرسى يا جوجو على الموضوع الجميل...

وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة)*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## gigi angel (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة)*

مرسى اوىىىىىىىىى
 على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## adel baket (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة)*

_شكرا جوجو على المقال الرائع_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هدوء النفس والفكر (للبابا شنودة)*

شكرا جدا على مروركم وردودكم الجميلة


----------

